# Wheat-free 2014 TTC - Anyone had any luck with this?



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

As far as I am aware I am not coeliac but do definitely feel better when I'm not loaded up with pasta and bread.  I've read a little into gluten/wheat and fertility and it seems that this may be the one thing that we have never tried that could possible help us.  I do suffer from symptoms that make me think I have mild PCOS but have never spoken to my doc about this.  Since we were always told our problem was male IF we have never really tried anything specifically to help me.


Anyway, enough rambling!  DH and I are both going to attempt a wheat/gluten-free 2014 - a much better resolution than giving up our occasional glass of red!  I say wheat slash gluten as giving up gluten entirely would be a massive task so we're starting small.  No wheat, barley or rye (but I refuse to check every ingredients label for malt flavouring!)


Anyone else tried this and had any luck?


Wishing xx


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi wishing
I haven't done dairy, gluten or wheat free although I've tried a few times, it's hard to do it completely but I suppose even if u can cut out most/some of it it'll do you good.
There were ALOT of posts one time on the immune section about people seeing positive impact on their immune problems (natural killer cells and cytokines) by cutting out dairy/wheat/gluten but I went to look for them for you and cannot find them.  Perhaps the thread started out about something else and it's not actually called anything like "gluten, dairy, wheat free", BUT if you use the search bar at the top and put in wheat free or gluten free it should take you to the threads I'm referring to.
Good luck
DE x


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks DE x


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi wishing

Just to say we're also trying this wheat&dairy free for a couple of months b4 ivf. Read lots of negative stuff on cows milk particularly.  Hoping something good happens but already 2kg lighter 
Good luck xx


----------

